# What documents needs attesting for residence visa ???



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Dear all,

Which documents needs to be attested for residency visa ?


Is there anything else than this :

1. Educational Certificate ( bachelors degree )

---> is copy ok ?????? I dont want to give original. Copy with foreign ministry and notary stamp on it ??? works fine ??

Thanks for your replies :confused2:


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

do you have a job offer? if yes, then your company must do this for you... if not you can come to dubai in a visa visit, being from finland, i think you will get it in the airport (you must check it).... and you have to renew this visa monthly by going out of UAE and come back again... a lot of people drive to Omani borders to do this... they drive 2 hours to be there... renew then be back...

I hope this is helpful 




PaulaMaria said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Which documents needs to be attested for residency visa ?
> 
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes a copy if fine as long as a Solicitor/Notary certifies it as a copy. Then send the copy to your Foreign office to be legalised and then to nearest UAE Embassy to be attested. The last bit can be done in Dubai but it is easier and quicker for you to do it all before you come.

If married you also need to attest marriage cert.
If you have children their birth certs need to be attested.


----------



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you soooo much. So basically only educational certifate needs attesting. Coz no kids and no marriage


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

PaulaMaria said:


> Thank you soooo much. So basically only educational certifate needs attesting. Coz no kids and no marriage


Correct :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dippycat (Feb 17, 2011)

This has been very useful for me as I am currently in the process of trying to move to Dubai.

I have been told that I have to get permission from my daughter's dad to take her to live there even though he hasn't got parental responsibility. How do I do this? Do I need to get a letter attested at the embassy along with her birth certificate or do I need to get a solicitor involved first?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Her birth certificate will need to go to Foreign and Commonwealth Office at Milton Keynes to be attested before going to the UAE Embassy.
Call or email the FCO about the letter, they are very helpful and can advise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

PaulaMaria said:


> Thank you soooo much. So basically only educational certifate needs attesting. Coz no kids and no marriage


If you are working in health care, you may need to get a letter of experience attested also.


----------

